# New Holland yard tractors (LS 55)



## criecke (Sep 18, 2003)

Has New Holland dropped selling the TORO/Wheelhorse
tractors painted blue?

Can't find them,my URL for them does't get them anymore ??


Thanks


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

They are still on this web site:
http://www.newholland.com/h4/produc...L=ENNA&NavID=000001277003&series=000005334211

You may have checked in just as they were removing 2004 stuff and installing 2005 stuff?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Chris:friends: Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Please excuse my bad manners, Welcome to Tractorforum! I was in a hurry to get you an answer and forgot to say "Hi".


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome to the great TF.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I just looked at a MY 19 today for $4500 at dealer A 
Called Dealer C and thay Had the same model for $4650.
Talked to the dealer that I got my BX 23 from and they can order me a New MY 19 for $5900


----------

